
Facing Growing Encryption, Law Enforcement Recommends More Informants - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/2015/11/03/facing-growing-encryption-law-enforcement-recommends-more-informants/
======
cryoshon
"In addition to paid informants, law enforcement should turn to people who may
know the target of the investigation, including family. “Due to the security
restrictions of such apps, it is increasingly imperative that bystanders—to
include parents, teachers, and community members—remain aware of possible
signs of radicalization and mobilization to violence and report concerns to
the appropriate authorities,” the document says."

This could be the start of our Stasi moment where a substantial portion of the
population is actively rallied to rat on each other's perceived criminal
behavior independent of technology.

The good news here is that LEOs are being stymied (temporarily) by gradual
public adoption of secured communications technology.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Or, a return to cultural norms where we all looked out for one another, and
are aware of troubled folks in our village.

~~~
cryoshon
Depends on who you mean by the troubled folks. The heroin addicts bumming
around otherwise quiet streets are not the ones that would be targeted by
these human intelligence programs. The people trying to organize protests are
probably going to be targeted.

